# My Choices.   Your input is valued with mature consideration



## Mandiblehead (Jul 1, 2016)

I found 3Ts I'm interested in. . I'll alter my tank or get a even get a new one according G to what I get. Don't worry
(in order of locals I can get soon and see in real life )
and here they are, Choice # 1 Brachypelma albiceps, ( mexican Golden redrump) I like the look of it and that is is a terrestial, as far as I can tell through google.
# 2 Brachypelma Albopilosum ( the honduran curly )
#3 all she told me was mexican beuty and she didnt have current access to its scientific name, but im interested if its another bohemei.
Also somewhat interested in a babboon T  none aropund that I know of but have seen them and probly can order one, ( not the king kind )
and another im interested in is the avicularia urticans. But I have to find and order it, and probly get a new tank. Minimum alter my current one. and there also is a pink toe in town but I dont know the scientific name for it so not sure what kind.
Opinions ? I do not handle my spiders and im very carefull as far as cleaning tanks go and feeding being carefull they dont escape. I always make sure I know where he is before I open the tank. I liked my bohemie at strike time, Often he would even do a little summersult on the grab. The grab n roll. I loved that !    That Urticans is a beuty as is the albiceps
And I do value all of your input.


----------



## Andrea82 (Jul 1, 2016)

First off, I would never order from someone who doesn't know the scientific names. Mexican beauty? Could be a B.klaassi, but not sure. 

You just lost your other T, so before getting another one I would recommend that you first do extensive reading on the species you now have in mind. 
Stay away from baboons for now. With only a B.boehmei as experience you're not ready for OW yet. I also wouldn't recommend starting again with an Avicularia species, since they require more advanced care. 
Also make sure you give everything you are reusing from your old enclosure a thorough scrub and dry, since your T died of unknown causes. 
Browse through info on here concerning arid species and enclosures. Set up an enclosure with the species in mind and cone back here with pics for confirmation. 
I would like to say that B.albopilosum is a good beginner T. But do your research first.

Reactions: Agree 12


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jul 1, 2016)

What's the name of you seller/dealer you are buying from?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Jul 1, 2016)

> =YagerManJennsen, post: 2495524, member: 112485"]What's the name of you seller/dealer you are buying from?


Tos don't allow names of breeders to be disclosed


----------



## magicmed (Jul 1, 2016)

I would definitely stick far away from any old world species for now, just too fast an dangerous if you don't have the experience. 

Like others said I wouldn't order anything from anyone who couldn't tell you the actual name of the animal off top of head. 

Out of all those hands down Brachypelma albopilosum (curly hair) but do yourself a favor and get one here from the classifieds. Great breeders right here that actually know the animals they sell.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jul 1, 2016)

With all the respect, I don't have a clue about your (previous, if any) experience so i suggest you to wait and think, before risking to fall into an impulsive buy and get 'Baboons' for that they are really a challenge to "handle", trust me, especially _P.murinus.
_
The _Theraphosidae _you mentioned are perfect for start. If *you know* the basics and *you aren't* "afraid" of a bit of speed, I even suggest you a _C.cyaneopubescens_, IMO good starter T's.


----------



## Andrea82 (Jul 1, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> With all the respect, I don't have a clue about your (previous, if any) experience so i suggest you to wait and think, before risking to fall into an impulsive buy and get 'Baboons' for that they are really a challenge to "handle", trust me, especially _P.murinus.
> _
> The _Theraphosidae _you mentioned are perfect for start. If *you know* the basics and *you aren't* "afraid" of a bit of speed, I even suggest you a _C.cyaneopubescens_, IMO good starter T's.


His boehmei died earlier this week. 
http://arachnoboards.com/threads/did-my-bloodletting-die.284819/


----------



## cold blood (Jul 1, 2016)

Get the albopilosum.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Jul 1, 2016)

Mandiblehead said:


> she didnt have current access to its scientific name


As stated above this is such a red flag that I doubt I would business with this person unless they were a impulse buyer who picked up a few Ts and then decided to sell them when the novelty of owning them wore off . Even then I would have to see them in person before a penny is coming out of my pocket . I would want to see their physical condition as well as confirming that they are indeed the species that they are stated as being . 



Mandiblehead said:


> I liked my bohemie at strike time, Often he would even do a little somersault on the grab.


Its never a good thing when your Ts are rolling around in their backs after being grabbed . They aren't baseballs .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jul 1, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> His boehmei died earlier this week.
> http://arachnoboards.com/threads/did-my-bloodletting-die.284819/


So I suggest him/her this, a 100% bulletproof one:

_Theraphosa curlywood,_ directly from _Mastro Geppetto's_ workshop_
_



jok :-s

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## SausageinaNet (Jul 1, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> His boehmei died earlier this week.
> http://arachnoboards.com/threads/did-my-bloodletting-die.284819/


The question is why did it die. Sometimes there is nothing you can do and unexplained deaths happen to everybody who has a bigger collection/been keeping a lot of Ts over time. But usually I wouldn't advice to jump into just buying a new T after yours died. He should do his homework and try to figure out what went wrong with his boehmei. Also if you are having problems with keeping Brachypelma you sure aren't ready to get a baboon. It's not like there aren't enough species that are suted for beginners and many of them look cooler and are way more interesting in behaviour than a lot of the OWs. For some of the Baboons you can just take an empty enclosure and dig a burrow yourself and you pretty much have most of what you will get from a spider that hides most of the time.


----------



## Toxoderidae (Jul 1, 2016)

SausageinaNet said:


> The question is why did it die. Sometimes there is nothing you can do and unexplained deaths happen to everybody who has a bigger collection/been keeping a lot of Ts over time. But usually I wouldn't advice to jump into just buying a new T after yours died. He should do his homework and try to figure out what went wrong with his boehmei. Also if you are having problems with keeping Brachypelma you sure aren't ready to get a baboon. It's not like there aren't enough species that are suted for beginners and many of them look cooler and are way more interesting in behaviour than a lot of the OWs. For some of the Baboons you can just take an empty enclosure and dig a burrow yourself and you pretty much have most of what you will get from a spider that hides most of the time.


This death wasn't a random death though, it was lack of owner's care.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Jul 1, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> So I suggest him/her this, a 100% bulletproof one:
> 
> _Theraphosa curlywood,_ directly from _Mastro Geppetto's_ workshop
> 
> ...


That is SO cool..does it exist for sale?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Jul 1, 2016)

> ="Toxoderidae, ost: 2495561, member: 111952"]This death wasn't a random death though, it was lack of owner's care.


I know. Which is why i linked the thread and was hesitant in my advice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jul 1, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> That is SO cool..does it exist for sale?


http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free...3.3.2O2lHb&spm=2114.10010108.1000023.3.2O2lHb

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jul 1, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> I know. Which is why i linked the thread and was hesitant in my advice.


Hate to say this (no offence Mandiblehead) but if he/she failed at caring a very easy to care for _Theraphosidae_ what we can suggest? Nothing, aside for a second chance and help him/her the best we can :-s

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Jul 1, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Hate to say this (no offence Mandiblehead) but if he/she failed at caring a very easy to care for _Theraphosidae_ what we can suggest? Nothing, aside for a second chance and help him/her the best we can :-s


Exactly. And hopefully dissuade him from getting a baboon, since, according to previoys posts, he has a two year old running around...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## cold blood (Jul 1, 2016)

Failure doesn't mean you throw up your hands and give up...its an opportunity for education and improvement.    Smart people learn from their mistakes, they don't just walk away from them.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 12


----------



## magicmed (Jul 1, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> Exactly. And hopefully dissuade him from getting a baboon, since, according to previoys posts, he has a two year old running around...


Umm yeah, with a 2 year old, no baboon

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SausageinaNet (Jul 1, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> This death wasn't a random death though, it was lack of owner's care.


Didn't read the thread..... Maybe I should because I have no answer on how to kill a Brachypelma from a lack of care. I have two and it takes me maybe 2 minutes every week to care for them. Ok maybe 3 if I have to spotclean. 
For OP my advice is: Read, read then after reading and figuring out which species you want talk to a few different people that keep this species and then do a lot more reading. I don't want to sound mean but most of these beginner Ts are pretty much fail save if you have done your research before.


----------



## Mandiblehead (Jul 1, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> What's the name of you seller/dealer you are buying from?


One is a local pet store that compared to most pet stores Ive been in they take pretty good care of there creatures and seem like a pretty knowledgable staff.  they have the golden redrump, and a pink toe. but not sure what kind.  If I order off the net Ive heard alot of good things about Ken the bug guy.


----------



## Mandiblehead (Jul 1, 2016)

BorisTheSpider said:


> As stated above this is such a red flag that I doubt I would business with this person unless they were a impulse buyer who picked up a few Ts and then decided to sell them when the novelty of owning them wore off . Even then I would have to see them in person before a penny is coming out of my pocket . I would want to see their physical condition as well as confirming that they are indeed the species that they are stated as being .
> 
> 
> 
> Its never a good thing when your Ts are rolling around in their backs after being grabbed . They aren't baseballs .


It didnt happen all the time  Ive never read anyhitng about Bad strikes. lots of times hed stalk it for a bit and grab it.  from time to time he showed alot more Enthusiasm, was like BAM.   Tha lady told me she has a list of the scientific names, I said Id google it dont worry.  then I called back before closing time she said she locked her office door already and was just closing up but to call today.  she has a green bottle and a few others.  a brazilian black and gray ?  when I googled it I got Brazilian wanderer results.  I DONT WANT ONE OF THOSE.  and a few other ones that seem exotic  but not sure im into that to much right now.  venezuelin greenblue or someting was another one.   im not interested in a spider that needs to much attention rioght now as im still fairly amature.   I had scorpions ion the passed.  ( my empoerer was highly aggressive and moved suprisingly quik.  I got sme pretty quik hand after him haha. )  I never teased him or anyhitng like that he was just that way.


----------



## cold blood (Jul 1, 2016)

Mandiblehead said:


> One is a local pet store that compared to most pet stores Ive been in they take pretty good care of there creatures and seem like a pretty knowledgable staff.  they have the golden redrump, and a pink toe. but not sure what kind.  If I order off the net Ive heard alot of good things about Ken the bug guy.


You're in Canada, you'll need to order from Canadian dealers

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mandiblehead (Jul 1, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> With all the respect, I don't have a clue about your (previous, if any) experience so i suggest you to wait and think, before risking to fall into an impulsive buy and get 'Baboons' for that they are really a challenge to "handle", trust me, especially _P.murinus.
> _
> The _Theraphosidae _you mentioned are perfect for start. If *you know* the basics and *you aren't* "afraid" of a bit of speed, I even suggest you a _C.cyaneopubescens_, IMO good starter T's.


My experiance is 3 years with a bohemei. amd desert hairy scorp and some emperers.  ill look up thos species  Im still getting fairly confused over what scientific name to which spider is  iv read lots these few days, but still am like   : k ,.. what one was that again ?   exe[t for bohemeis and bicos.


----------



## cold blood (Jul 1, 2016)

Mandiblehead said:


> It didnt happen all the time  Ive never read anyhitng about Bad strikes. lots of times hed stalk it for a bit and grab it.  from time to time he showed alot more Enthusiasm, was like BAM.   Tha lady told me she has a list of the scientific names, I said Id google it dont worry.  then I called back before closing time she said she locked her office door already and was just closing up but to call today.  she has a green bottle and a few others.  a brazilian black and gray ?  when I googled it I got Brazilian wanderer results.  I DONT WANT ONE OF THOSE.  and a few other ones that seem exotic  but not sure im into that to much right now.  venezuelin greenblue or someting was another one.   im not interested in a spider that needs to much attention rioght now as im still fairly amature.   I had scorpions ion the passed.  ( my empoerer was highly aggressive and moved suprisingly quik.  I got sme pretty quik hand after him haha. )  I never teased him or anyhitng like that he was just that way.


Like many others, I simply wouldn't buy from someone that didn't know the scientific names...especially after the laughable names you've been offered.

Brazilian black and grey is quite ridiculous....but then, so are most "common" names, which is why most in the hobby ignore common names completely.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Trenor (Jul 1, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Like many others, I simply wouldn't buy from someone that didn't know the scientific names...especially after the laughable names you've been offered.
> 
> Brazilian black and grey is quite ridiculous....but then, so are most "common" names, which is why most in the hobby ignore common names completely.


Hey, don't knock my Avic. sp unknown I got as a freebie at a show. I like to call it the fuzzy slippered tree tarantula.  The dealer got it in a trade earlier and they didn't know what it was. I'm not planning on ever breeding it so I'm ok with not know exactly what it is. Maybe when it gets older I'll be able to figure it out.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Blackout14 (Jul 1, 2016)

Mandiblehead said:


> My experiance is 3 years with a bohemei. amd desert hairy scorp and some emperers.  ill look up thos species  Im still getting fairly confused over what scientific name to which spider is  iv read lots these few days, but still am like   : k ,.. what one was that again ?   exe[t for bohemeis and bicos.


Yea but the pictures of the other cage that you had the bohemie in is very well what caused it to die.  Ts are hardy especially brachypelma so if it had been kept with that sponge and crystals and that much height it may have bet well took it years to die heck some fast for a year or more and are fine.  My advice before you go grabbing another one is to find somewere else to buy cause I am assuming that shop is the one that sold you the water gel for the t which means they have no idea what the care is either.  And set up your cage beforehand with much more sub and then post pics so you can make sure it's ok before you buy the next one and it suffers a similar fate.  This is how we all learned from mistakes sometimes but no need to do it again when we can all help.  Stay away from the baboons or any ow or avics right now you are not ready

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Jul 1, 2016)

Venezuelan greenbottle..just when you thought you've read it all...

Honduran curlyhair: Brachypelma albopilosum
Golden red rump: Brachypelma albiceps
Green bottle blue: C.cyaneopubescens
Good beginner species, but the last one can be quick to dash and is skittish
Basically everyone from the Brachypelma genus is ok. Aphonopelma is another good genus. 
Grammostola is another good one overall.
Since you've managed to let a Brachypelma die, don't go for Avicularia species. 
Get the names straight. Seriously. Get them right. Don't go pondering the intelligence of spiders, or other experiment and taxonomical questions. Get the names right. 
First learn stand. Then learn fly. (Mr Miyagi in the Karate kid)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mandiblehead (Jul 1, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Like many others, I simply wouldn't buy from someone that didn't know the scientific names...especially after the laughable names you've been offered.
> 
> Brazilian black and grey is quite ridiculous....but then, so are most "common" names, which is why most in the hobby ignore common names completely.


Ya Im starting to see confusion in common names.  Im noticing the easy mistakes.  It would be like calling my bohemei a black and orange one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Jul 1, 2016)

And don't buy the Venezuelan green bottle. It is probably the Venezuelan suntiger, P.irminia. Too fast and furious for beginner. 
Don't buy from that shop, like @Blackout14 says, bad advice equals bad shop. Tarantula Canada has nice T's.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mandiblehead (Jul 1, 2016)

Ya.  thats the outof town shop.  about 100 k away.   So whats your Opinion on an Urticans.  those are Beuty spiders.  I like the look of curly hairs theres none nearby though, id like to see one in real life.  there fairly common though  I like the idea of having somethign you dont see as often.  Not that thats a dertiming factor


----------



## cold blood (Jul 1, 2016)

Avics are especially sensitive to a proper set up.    I would advise you to stick to terrestrials.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## viper69 (Jul 1, 2016)

Get a plant.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Andrea82 (Jul 1, 2016)

> ="Mandiblehead, post: 2495617, member: 75874"]Ya.  thats the outof town shop.  about 100 k away.   So whats your Opinion on an Urticans.  those are Beuty spiders.  I like the look of curly hairs theres none nearby though, id like to see one in real life.  there fairly common though  I like the idea of having somethign you dont see as often.  Not that thats a dertiming factor


I understand the need to get something out of the ordinary. But there will be time enough for that once you've mastered the skills necessary to keep them alive and thriving. 
The curly hair is the B.albopilosum.refer to it as such, even for yourself, it will help you remember. 
It is a great species, awesome takedowns, often stay in view and not very skittish. 
The A.urticans belongs to genus Avicularia, which is not recommended for you at this time because they require specific care.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mandiblehead (Jul 1, 2016)

Ahh ok  Booo No urticans.       So what specificaly does skittish mean.  like run and hide ? unpredicable fast actions ?      I think id be down for a albopilosum.  aswell the Albicepts ( not sure I spelld that right  ,  mexican golden redrump I mean.    and theres one right here in town too    and I have a 5 gallon tank aswell.  Im finding toruble to get a good caresheet from a reliable source though  my tarantula book has a pic of it and it says its an unknown aphomapelma.  ( probly an older book )   so do we know of any canadian breeders or T people in Canada ?


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jul 1, 2016)

Mandiblehead said:


> Ahh ok  Booo No urticans.       So what specificaly does skittish mean.  like run and hide ? unpredicable fast actions ?      I think id be down for a albopilosum.  aswell the Albicepts ( not sure I spelld that right  ,  mexican golden redrump I mean.    and theres one right here in town too    and I have a 5 gallon tank aswell.  Im finding toruble to get a good caresheet from a reliable source though  my tarantula book has a pic of it and it says its an unknown aphomapelma.  ( probly an older book )   so do we know of any canadian breeders or T people in Canada ?


Tarantula Canada is probably you're best choice. I'd watch this video,



 Jon knows his stuff whenn it comes to Ts and he is also inn Canada.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Blackout14 (Jul 1, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> Tarantula Canada is probably you're best choice. I'd watch this video,
> 
> 
> 
> Jon knows his stuff whenn it comes to Ts and he is also inn Canada.


Was just gonna post one of his videos he is very informative and does a lot of reviews for breeders and dealers in Canada although a few years old

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mandiblehead (Jul 1, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> I understand the need to get something out of the ordinary. But there will be time enough for that once you've mastered the skills necessary to keep them alive and thriving.
> The curly hair is the B.albopilosum.refer to it as such, even for yourself, it will help you remember.
> It is a great species, awesome takedowns, often stay in view and not very skittish.
> The A.urticans belongs to genus Avicularia, which is not recommended for you at this time because they require specific care.


Ive just watched a whole bunch of curlyhair videos.  So far I think there takedowns are pretty boring.  Ive only found one that I liked the rest of the videos I found were merely a gentle nice grab.  Nothing like what my bohemei did.   which would be similar to this most times


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jul 1, 2016)

Mandiblehead said:


> Ive just watched a whole bunch of curlyhair videos.  So far I think there takedowns are pretty boring.  Ive only found one that I liked the rest of the videos I found were merely a gentle nice grab.  Nothing like what my bohemei did.   which would be similar to this most times


I kinda like it when they do a slow gentle grab, it's like they're polity accepting food. Kinda cute i think


----------



## Mandiblehead (Jul 1, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> I kinda like it when they do a slow gentle grab, it's like they're polity accepting food. Kinda cute i think


I like the more.   Wow Did you see that ! Style


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jul 1, 2016)

Mandiblehead said:


> I like the more.   Wow Did you see that ! Style


I like all the styles.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Mandiblehead (Jul 1, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> I like all the styles.


Ya. Bit of action here and there adds more coolness though

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cold blood (Jul 1, 2016)

Mandiblehead said:


> Ahh ok  Booo No urticans.       So what specificaly does skittish mean.  like run and hide ? unpredicable fast actions ?      I think id be down for a albopilosum.  aswell the Albicepts ( not sure I spelld that right  ,  mexican golden redrump I mean.    and theres one right here in town too    and I have a 5 gallon tank aswell.  Im finding toruble to get a good caresheet from a reliable source though  my tarantula book has a pic of it and it says its an unknown aphomapelma.  ( probly an older book )   so do we know of any canadian breeders or T people in Canada ?


Skittish means easily spooked or frightened, jumpy, jittery or high strung....you couldn't look that up, its a pretty common word.

First, no one said no urticans ever...in a year or two when you've learned some things and re-gained your confidence in your husbandry, it would be a welcome addition, just not right now.

How big is the albiceps in question?  I ask because adults are quite expensive and pretty rare, at least in the us.    I also find them to be terrible eaters when small and painfully slow growers, even by Brachypelma standards....now by about 2-2.5" they do become great eaters.

I'm glad you are having trouble finding care sheets, I hope you have that trouble with every species you look up.  As I mentioned before, care sheets are terrible and should *never* be taken seriously.    I consider them to be the hobby's black eye that everyone new wants to look at.   They kill more spiders than they help...part of your previous issue was in fact that you had a care sheet type set up...which ultimately did kill the last t.  Your reliable source is right here, from people that have been successfully keeping ts for longer than you may have been alive.



Mandiblehead said:


> Ive just watched a whole bunch of curlyhair videos.  So far I think there takedowns are pretty boring.  Ive only found one that I liked the rest of the videos I found were merely a gentle nice grab.  Nothing like what my bohemei did.   which would be similar to this most times


Watching vids is another poor way to learn anything IMO, curly hairs are quite the aggressive eaters...watching a few vids tells you little as you don't know when the last meal was, where the t is in molting cycle (they will always be considerably more aggressive just after molting) and you also have to take into consideration the prey.  There's no need for a rushed takedown with a mealworm for instance....same for a dubia that's frozen in place, these items usually just get picked up.  A curly hair will have basically the same feeding response as your bohmei did...I don't care what the vids showed you...lol.

You want a beastly eater, that's good looking, hardy as heck and also easy to find and doesn't grow like flowing molasses in a Canadian winter...get a G. pulchripes.   Barrel rolls and full on tackling are the norm for them....even more aggressive of an eater than your previous t....and one of the best beginner species to boot.  They also get a bit larger, like the 7" range for females.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Award 1


----------



## Mandiblehead (Jul 1, 2016)

ok Ill look that up shorlty. Step number 1 is dealing with that mesch lid.  Drilled plexiglass works ?  aswell I saw that exo tera for 25.00 at a thrift shop.  not a small one, not a large one, Id say 10/15 galons tops.  almost perfectly square. I hope is still there on my payday as im poor right now   couple more days.   I saw on google somone replaced the mesch with plaxiglass.  is that good ?   keeping in mind to bond it in a responsible way. like dont glue it with toxic glue then put spider in there haha .


----------



## hypocrite (Jul 1, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Get the albopilosum.


mines the evilest spider i've ever seen so i dont think anyone should be advocating based strictly on species but what do i know i'm new

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Jul 1, 2016)

hypocrite said:


> mines the evilest spider i've ever seen so i dont think anyone should be advocating based strictly on species but what do i know i'm new


specimens vary. my three are angels.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 14pokies (Jul 1, 2016)

hypocrite said:


> mines the evilest spider i've ever seen so i dont think anyone should be advocating based strictly on species but what do i know i'm new


With that logic we wouldn't be able to suggest a T to anyone unless we observed its behavior for months or even years.. Even then its demeanor could change at any given time..

B.albo in general are known for being calm and easy to care for making them a species often recommended for beginners..

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Jul 1, 2016)

Mandiblehead said:


> I like the more.   Wow Did you see that ! Style


thats just silly. all Ts sometimes do that, and sometimes dont. my regalis eats like a beast, but sometimes gently grabs it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mandiblehead (Jul 1, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> thats just silly. all Ts sometimes do that, and sometimes dont. my regalis eats like a beast, but sometimes gently grabs it.


well  the curly is 175 killometers away as its in a different town then I though, so I have to pay gas aswell as 69.00 plus tax. the alpiceps is in town for 89 and I think hes ( male,female? I dunno ) is just precious looking. ( i havent seen this specific one as it was hiding at the time but I know its in there according to the girl I tlaked to.) I got hopes. and I still need to alter my tank. so hes cheapest and also desirable to my eye, aswell as terestial and brachipelma. So unless he sells before I get him it just may be him gently grabing and attacking beastly     but im not locked in on the decision yet.  the thought of him is building up on me.  if not him then probly curly.  ifthe same store had the two it would be a tough hard decision as everyone recomends Mr Curls. and I like the look of them aswell. and yes I know the cautionary of buyoiing from pet stores. the curly is in the non scientific name place


----------



## hypocrite (Jul 1, 2016)

14pokies said:


> With that logic we wouldn't be able to suggest a T to anyone unless we observed its behavior for months or even years.. Even then its demeanor could change at any given time..
> 
> B.albo in general are known for being calm and easy to care for making them a species often recommended for beginners..


I'm a major in computer science so don't quote me on anything tarantula related but isn't what you just said the same thing others nitpick about ...well...any 'ideal' species? does that not inherently make this sort of suggestion to some degree pretty inferior? what I said had nothing to do with flawed logic, no logical argument was made. it had to do with something very tangible very real very present, and by tangible, I mean it'd leave nice holes in your flesh. I also think it'd be pretty rude and ignorant to dismiss something because you'd never seen it before, no? food for thought and theres 2 pennies for you.

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## cold blood (Jul 1, 2016)

Mandiblehead said:


> ok Ill look that up shorlty. Step number 1 is dealing with that mesch lid.  Drilled plexiglass works ?  aswell I saw that exo tera for 25.00 at a thrift shop.  not a small one, not a large one, Id say 10/15 galons tops.  almost perfectly square. I hope is still there on my payday as im poor right now   couple more days.   I saw on google somone replaced the mesch with plaxiglass.  is that good ?   keeping in mind to bond it in a responsible way. like dont glue it with toxic glue then put spider in there haha .


Yes drilled plexiglass works, I use 2 aquariums, both have drilled plexi....but you know what works better and the entire set up might cost less than just the drilled plexiglass lid...sterilite tubs.   They cost 3-8 bucks, can be easily drilled for optimal ventilation (which an aquarium will only have if you can drill glass), its a better place for a spider, not as much for viewing, but still not that bad, I have zero trouble observing any of mine through sterilite, its just difficult to take pics though....aquariums are better for the human to observe, but not for the t to live in.



Exo terras have front opening doors, which will prevent you from adding enough substrate to make it safe without modification, but they aren't as well ventilated as sterilite is either.

This is B. _smithi_...in sterilite.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## 14pokies (Jul 1, 2016)

hypocrite said:


> I'm a major in computer science so don't quote me on anything tarantula related but isn't what you just said the same thing others nitpick about ...well...any 'ideal' species? does that not inherently make this sort of suggestion to some degree pretty inferior? what I said had nothing to do with flawed logic, no logical argument was made. it had to do with something very tangible very real very present, and by tangible, I mean it'd leave nice holes in your flesh. I also think it'd be pretty rude and ignorant to dismiss something because you'd never seen it before, no? food for thought and theres 2 pennies for you.


I wasn't talking about what others nitpick about I was replying to what you said.. what you said was illogical.

Maybe if you new as much about keeping Ts as you do computers you would understand your flawed logic.... 

 You did leave me some food for thought actually.... I'm wondering why so many rude people are joining the boards lately...And now I'm exiting the convo... C,ya!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## hypocrite (Jul 1, 2016)

14pokies said:


> I wasn't talking about what others nitpick about I was replying to what you said.. what you said was illogical.
> 
> Maybe if you new as much about keeping Ts as you do computers you would understand your flawed logic....
> 
> You did leave me some food for thought actually.... I'm wondering why so many rude people are joining the boards lately...And now I'm exiting the convo... C,ya!


I think you should go check my past posts and learn how to communicate with people. I'm neither rude nor about to take some textual slighting from someone on a random board. I dare you to tell me *how* on earth me giving a real polar opposite example that directly contradicts what you said even remotely relates to 'illogical'. open your eyes dude, you're stuck on yourself. 

if you were about education you wouldn't scream your opinion and bounce like a child.


before you ever speak from an ivory tower: http://arachnoboards.com/threads/just-got-a-brachypelma-albopilosum.284890/


----------



## Venom1080 (Jul 1, 2016)

Mandiblehead said:


> well  the curly is 175 killometers away as its in a different town then I though, so I have to pay gas aswell as 69.00 plus tax. the alpiceps is in town for 89 and I think hes ( male,female? I dunno ) is just precious looking. ( i havent seen this specific one as it was hiding at the time but I know its in there according to the girl I tlaked to.) I got hopes. and I still need to alter my tank. so hes cheapest and also desirable to my eye, aswell as terestial and brachipelma. So unless he sells before I get him it just may be him gently grabing and attacking beastly     but im not locked in on the decision yet.  the thought of him is building up on me.  if not him then probly curly.  ifthe same store had the two it would be a tough hard decision as everyone recomends Mr Curls. and I like the look of them aswell. and yes I know the cautionary of buyoiing from pet stores. the curly is in the non scientific name place


lol little much even for a female B albo, i wouldnt go for it. you can buy slings from TC for 10 each. also, where are you in Canada? Ontario by any chance? i might be able to send you a curlie.. i think albiceps looks much better, id go for that IMO.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Toxoderidae (Jul 1, 2016)

hypocrite said:


> I'm a major in computer science so don't quote me on anything tarantula related but isn't what you just said the same thing others nitpick about ...well...any 'ideal' species? does that not inherently make this sort of suggestion to some degree pretty inferior? what I said had nothing to do with flawed logic, no logical argument was made. it had to do with something very tangible very real very present, and by tangible, I mean it'd leave nice holes in your flesh. I also think it'd be pretty rude and ignorant to dismiss something because you'd never seen it before, no? food for thought and theres 2 pennies for you.


Okay, so tarantulas have VERY different tempers, but generally a species will have a norm. You got an exclusion from the norm, and not only that, you've only been keeping for a bit. My Haplopelma are demons, and that is expected of the ENTIRE genus, whilst Brachypelma and Grammastola are expected for the ENTIRE genus are calm. Generally. There are (incredibly rarely) calm Haplopelma and (almost as rarely) demonic Brachypelma. You've been keeping very, very shortly, as have I, and I will NEVER say my tarantula is a perfect specimen temper wise until they have matured. I have a rufilata who is a little angel in temper, but I expect her to be a demon older, she's just a timid sling. I have a G. pulchripes who was a babe earlier, just the calmest pulchripes. She molted to around 3.5'', and now I can't even walk near the enclosure without getting a threat posture. Your argument is not only flawed, but invalid.

EDIT: The only reason why I don't argue about my Haplopelma is because I got two adult tarantulas.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## hypocrite (Jul 1, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Okay, so tarantulas have VERY different tempers, but generally a species will have a norm. You got an exclusion from the norm, and not only that, you've only been keeping for a bit. My Haplopelma are demons, and that is expected of the ENTIRE genus, whilst Brachypelma and Grammastola are expected for the ENTIRE genus are calm. Generally. There are (incredibly rarely) calm Haplopelma and (almost as rarely) demonic Brachypelma. You've been keeping very, very shortly, as have I, and I will NEVER say my tarantula is a perfect specimen temper wise until they have matured. I have a rufilata who is a little angel in temper, but I expect her to be a demon older, she's just a timid sling. I have a G. pulchripes who was a babe earlier, just the calmest pulchripes. She molted to around 3.5'', and now I can't even walk near the enclosure without getting a threat posture. Your argument is not only flawed, but invalid.
> 
> EDIT: The only reason why I don't argue about my Haplopelma is because I got two adult tarantulas.


sure and that's fine and I value and surely agree with everything you've said, if you go back and read what I said I was attempting to point out that blanket statements by design are inferior, I could get a mass gang of dislikes and disagreements and that fact of life doesn't change, not even a budge. I also have a g.rosea what is about as sweet as any rodent you may keep or as sweet as my 14 year old sisters guinea pig, which is exactly what my post attempted to convey on. people are so quick to shark and attack anyone that disagrees with them *before* confrontation, what sort of honourable intelligence level is that? i appreciate your input and your formal reply, that is how it should have went from the get go, not this sly shade throwing snobby mentality that some seem to have. beyond offputting and kinda childish lmao 


I'll also add that the dudes above replies to me weren't even related to anything I said. borderline fallacious replies he even went as far to take the first 3 words of my post and create an insult off of it  totally had to go there. totally 'logical' hehe


----------



## Toxoderidae (Jul 1, 2016)

hypocrite said:


> sure and that's fine and I value and surely agree with everything you've said, if you go back and read what I said I was attempting to point out that blanket statements by design are inferior, I could get a mass gang of dislikes and disagreements and that fact of life doesn't change, not even a budge. I also have a g.rosea what is about as sweet as any rodent you may keep or as sweet as my 14 year old sisters guinea pig, which is exactly what my post attempted to convey on. people are so quick to shark and attack anyone that disagrees with them *before* confrontation, what sort of honourable intelligence level is that? i appreciate your input and your formal reply, that is how it should have went from the get go, not this sly shade throwing snobby mentality that some seem to have. beyond offputting and kinda childish lmao


I'm not sure I understand? You are going into "defensive mode" to me, since we do the blanket statement because... well, these are one of the few animals that CAN be blanketed. When you're dealing with creatures that AI in video games are more intelligent than, you don't have much to work with, and neither do they. We can blanket them because they are so primitive that they really never deviate from the norm.


----------



## hypocrite (Jul 1, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> I'm not sure I understand? You are going into "defensive mode" to me, since we do the blanket statement because... well, these are one of the few animals that CAN be blanketed. When you're dealing with creatures that AI in video games are more intelligent than, you don't have much to work with, and neither do they. We can blanket them because they are so primitive that they really never deviate from the norm.


reread, I wasn't replying to just you I just didn't quote the other person... it'd help if i had anyone that is able to decipher plain english, because I clearly agreed with you and more... hahahaha.

*FACEPALMS* roflmfao

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (Jul 1, 2016)

hypocrite said:


> reread, I wasn't replying to just you I just didn't quote the other person... it'd help if i had anyone that is able to decipher plain english, because I clearly agreed with you and more... hahahaha.
> 
> *FACEPALMS* roflmfao


Well that's rude. Maybe you should learn how a basic forum site works.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hypocrite (Jul 1, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Well that's rude. Maybe you should learn how a basic forum site works.


I'd honestly ask you how old you are but my interests are pretty much exceeding at this point, if you think that's rude I suggest anything not the internet that involves conversation lol. I assure you, if I was being rude you and him would both know it. this is pretty subtle, realistically. despite being ganged up on, misconstrued, and ad'hominem attacked by some sensitive warriors of the keyboards. anyway, carry on at any relaxed setting you care to express or continue feelings feels and getting no place within an intelligent discussion.


----------



## cold blood (Jul 1, 2016)

hypocrite said:


> if you were about education you wouldn't scream your opinion and bounce like a child.
> 
> 
> before you ever speak from an ivory tower: http://arachnoboards.com/threads/just-got-a-brachypelma-albopilosum.284890/


That first line will *never* lead to a positive response...especially considering you have no idea what the educational level is of the total stranger you are speaking with might be.   

And its no ivory tower, the very first piece of feedback said it all, your experience is not the norm, in fact its pretty rare...this is a very common species, and if bad attitudes were even semi-common, we'd hear about it a lot more often.

Now as for your curly, just looking at the set up maybe I can be of help.

1.  The hide is way way too big, a large open space offers no comfort for a t.  The entrance of the hide should be just big enough for the t to fit into, then let the t excavate from there.   Think of it like this, we might walk into a banquet hall and feel comfortable, but feel claustrophobic crammed under a small bed....its the exact opposite for a t, the t wants to be crammed under a bed, not in a hall, in fact the seemingly tight bed might be considered too roomy for a t.  Your hide is a banquet hall for a t.

2.  It needs deeper substrate, being able to burrow will also make it feel more comfortable and give it a place to totally get away, important especially around the molting period.

3. The enclosure could be larger.  Often when an enclosure is too small, the t will basically consider the entire enclosure as their burrow, the result is that every time you open the top, to the t,  you are removing their entire hide, leaving them exposed, thereby eliciting defensive behavior.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Award 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (Jul 1, 2016)

hypocrite said:


> I'd honestly ask you how old you are but my interests are pretty much exceeding at this point, if you think that's rude I suggest anything not the internet that involves conversation lol. I assure you, if I was being rude you and him would both know it. this is pretty subtle, realistically. despite being ganged up on, misconstrued, and ad'hominem attacked by some sensitive warriors of the keyboards. anyway, carry on at any relaxed setting you care to express or continue feelings feels and getting no place within an intelligent discussion.


Okay look, A. I'm 13, thanks, and B. I'll admit, 14pokies jumped the gun a little, but with good reason. In the last month, we've had around 8 (I believe) people join with this "I know everything and if and ANYONE goes against what I say they're just a hater!" Attitude, and you've been a bit of a jerk yourself. You quoted ME, and responded in a fashion that I could easily see as you directly responding to ME (even if I misconstrued it due to your lack of basic understand of how a forum works, even when computer illiterate people manage to work it just fine) And when you responded to me asking what was going on, rather than simply saying "whoops sorry quoted the wrong person" and carrying on with your life, you had to add this lovely little bit.


hypocrite said:


> it'd help if i had anyone that is able to decipher plain english,
> 
> *FACEPALMS* roflmfao


Despite you failing to use a basic forum properly. Isn't that just grand? Then, as the icing to the cake, you still take the self righteous attitude, then go and call us keyboard warriors. Really are a hypocrite, ain't ya?

I can deal with ignorance, you're new to the hobby. But ego and a belief that you already know everything you need/want to know I despise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Jul 1, 2016)

hypocrite said:


> I'd honestly ask you how old you are but my interests are pretty much exceeding at this point, if you think that's rude I suggest anything not the internet that involves conversation lol. I assure you, if I was being rude you and him would both know it. this is pretty subtle, realistically. despite being ganged up on, misconstrued, and ad'hominem attacked by some sensitive warriors of the keyboards. anyway, carry on at any relaxed setting you care to express or continue feelings feels and getting no place within an intelligent discussion.


You are *NOT* being ganged up on, everyone is trying to help you understand your misunderstandings, period, absolutely no need to become this defensive....we are all here to help, you don't like someone, put them on ignore and don't respond.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## hypocrite (Jul 1, 2016)

cold blood said:


> That first line will *never* lead to a positive response...especially considering you have no idea what the educational level is of the total stranger you are speaking with might be.


that wasn't the first line and don't you believe that could possibly be jumping the gun considering:


14pokies said:


> I wasn't talking about what others nitpick about I was replying to what you said.. what you said was illogical.
> 
> *Maybe if you new as much about keeping Ts as you do computers you would understand your flawed logic....*
> 
> You did leave me some food for thought actually.... I'm wondering why so many rude people are joining the boards lately...And now I'm exiting the convo... C,ya!


RE: considering you have no idea what the educational level is of the total stranger you are speaking with might be.



> And its no ivory tower, the very first piece of feedback said it all, your experience is not the norm, in fact its pretty rare...this is a very common species, and if bad attitudes were even semi-common, we'd hear about it a lot more often.


I'm aware if you read my link these things have all been talked about in fact a small search on this forum could bring up a few hundred different instances of this very conversation taking place, it's fine you assume I wasn't informed, but now you know I have been. fair? the ivory tower comment completely referred to the man who insulted me and got a reply back as me being "rude," you should note these things, they're incredibly important when having a discussion in text.

now onto the plethora of other stuff in a constructive reasonable manner, isn't that great?  




> 1.  The hide is way way too big, a large open space offers no comfort for a t.  The entrance of the hide should be just big enough for the t to fit into, then let the t excavate from there.  Think of it like this, we might walk into a banquet hall and feel comfortable, but feel claustrophobic crammed under a small bed....its the exact opposite for a t, the t wants to be crammed under a bed, not in a hall, in fact the seemingly tight bed might be considered too roomy for a t.  Your hide is a banquet hall for a t.


okay, I planned on giving it a new enclosure entirely that was temporary but it should also be noted that the hit and aggression came before it ever went into that enclosure in the picture. great explanation though and duly noted. 



> 2.  It needs deeper substrate, being able to burrow will also make it feel more comfortable and give it a place to totally get away, important especially around the molting period.


refer to above, it'll probably take place tomorrow that I give it the new tank as I spent most of today constructing new tanks with plexi (I'll post pics in a bit)



> 3. The enclosure could be larger.  Often when an enclosure is too small, the t will basically consider the entire enclosure as their burrow, the result is that every time you open the top, to the t,  you are removing their entire hide, leaving them exposed, thereby eliciting defensive behavior.


refer to above as well.


moral of the story is: you people are way too quick to fight and take each others back rather than read the text spoken unbiasly which is probably the most important thing in this textual realm of communication. you {the Royal "You," not you, you} quite literally attempted to make an enemy and insult someone into a corner of silence which sorry to tell you is never going to happen. on that note, I'm not upset or defensive I'm really quite used to that behaviour from previous 'hangouts' I sadly assumed better of this place I suppose

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## hypocrite (Jul 1, 2016)

so many phantom replies of stuff that never took place and lol'd. this is coming from the people of logic and those who claimed "rude" X_X X_X X_X

I said thank you replied to each post and agreed with the parts that were constructive, I think you really need to take an internal look, quite realistically.


----------



## hypocrite (Jul 1, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Okay look, A. I'm 13, thanks, and B. I'll admit, 14pokies jumped the gun a little, but with good reason. In the last month, we've had around 8 (I believe) people join with this "I know everything and if and ANYONE goes against what I say they're just a hater!" Attitude, and you've been a bit of a jerk yourself. You quoted ME, and responded in a fashion that I could easily see as you directly responding to ME (even if I misconstrued it due to your lack of basic understand of how a forum works, even when computer illiterate people manage to work it just fine) And when you responded to me asking what was going on, rather than simply saying "whoops sorry quoted the wrong person" and carrying on with your life, you had to add this lovely little bit.
> 
> 
> Despite you failing to use a basic forum properly. Isn't that just grand? Then, as the icing to the cake, you still take the self righteous attitude, then go and call us keyboard warriors. Really are a hypocrite, ain't ya?
> ...



I assumed reading comprehension it wasn't negligence, being firm and correcting isn't rude this is quite literally a circular circularity and it's going in circles. if you find any of this rude I implore you to explore a bit more of the internet and find actual rude people or go outside and meet those. I didn't quote the wrong person, I replied to you and added in global statements into said reply because comprehension was assumed, again, that was my fault.

on the topic of hypocritical, every human being is hypocritical but I think you need to go google that word because its context do not work here.


added: I've said the exact opposite as to 'knowing everything'. and I've still not thrown any personal attacks at anyone, this is quite warriorish though  pretty much a mob mentality.


----------



## Toxoderidae (Jul 1, 2016)

hypocrite said:


> I assumed reading comprehension it wasn't negligence, being firm and correcting isn't rude this is quite literally a circular circularity and it's going in circles. if you find any of this rude I implore you to explore a bit more of the internet and find actual rude people or go outside and meet those. I didn't quote the wrong person, I replied to you and added in global statements into said reply because comprehension was assumed, again, that was my fault.
> 
> on the topic of hypocritical, every human being is hypocritical but I think you need to go google that word because its context do not work here.


First off,



Now, to get that out of the way. 




hypocrite said:


> reread, I wasn't replying to just you I just didn't quote the other person... it'd help if i had anyone that is able to decipher plain english, because I clearly agreed with you and more... hahahaha.
> 
> *FACEPALMS* roflmfao


Explain that?  "*I wasn't replying to just you"* yet almost the entire reply was directed towards me, only a small snippet that again, could've applied to me completely was towards 14pokies. Let me tell you something straight and simple. Going and insulting people (calling us childish and indirectly calling us idiots) won't work here, and it is rude of you to put on this standoff-ish attitude, and to decide to say "I agree with you in full" Then put an argument saying how this doesn't apply. I think you need to go and learn how basic human conversation works.


----------



## hypocrite (Jul 1, 2016)

you can reread what I said until you get it right. if the shoe fits you must wear it, this is still being attempted to be a constructive conversation -- and it is still being pulled into fallacious arguments with ad hominem and strawman replies, that is indeed childish.


----------



## Blackout14 (Jul 1, 2016)

hypocrite said:


> you can reread what I said until you get it right. if the shoe fits you must wear it, this is still being attempted to be a constructive conversation -- and it is still being pulled into fallacious arguments with ad hominem and strawman replies, that is indeed childish.


Alls anyone is waiting for is you to say I appoligize if I offended anyone I did not mean to.  You don't seem like a bad person and you have a similar personality to me it seems but being on many forums and in sales my entire life I have adapted how I talk on the Internet.  I don't believe you meant to come off as rude and we're trying to be helpful.  But if you would just acknowledge that you diddnt mean to come off as rude this would all go away.  People here are incredibly Freindly and helpful for an no one has called you any names or anything yet.  Only because I read what you wrote and understood exactly what you meant am I reccomending if you just say that you diddnt mean to offend it will all be good again . I'm sure the other guys would do the same as well you just came off a bit strong to people who don't understand our personality type . Stick around it's a good place

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hypocrite (Jul 2, 2016)

Blackout14 said:


> Alls anyone is waiting for is you to say I appoligize if I offended anyone I did not mean to.  You don't seem like a bad person and you have a similar personality to me it seems but being on many forums and in sales my entire life I have adapted how I talk on the Internet.  I don't believe you meant to come off as rude and we're trying to be helpful.  But if you would just acknowledge that you diddnt mean to come off as rude this would all go away.  People here are incredibly Freindly and helpful for an no one has called you any names or anything yet.  Only because I read what you wrote and understood exactly what you meant am I reccomending if you just say that you diddnt mean to offend it will all be good again . I'm sure the other guys would do the same as well you just came off a bit strong to people who don't understand our personality type . Stick around it's a good place


well i'll openly tell you right now i have nothing to apologise for. but you're also right in to assume i didn't intent to come off rude, it wasn't rude at all. i'm dry--i have barbed words sometimes apparently. 'incredibly friendly' would apply to a lot of the people i've met, not these few lot hahaha but i don't mind i like them all the same!  i've dealt with much much worse. i already did acknowledge that i didn't have anything negative to say only truths and constructive criticism which is what is needed in any community of all branches. i have a feeling not a single person here has read the stuff i've typed before replying :x but i'm glad you can relate man, that's cool. 


on that note here's that picture of the modded tank i made today, i made 2 10gals the same way but the other ones plexi isnt drilled or cut i'm considering doing it different than this one: 

	
	
		
		
	


	






on an ending note, i got directly insulted personally with the very information i gave about myself with being a computer major. i'm not asking for an apology. i really couldn't give a good god d-  so some people on the internet are quicker to judge and slower to read. what else is new??  hehe <3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hypocrite (Jul 2, 2016)

added: if i did get defensive and didnt take suggestive criticism like i've been accused, i wouldn't have dropped everything i was doing today and spent the entire day figuring out how to best house my Ts.

to the 13 year old you can put that in your juice box and suck it.


----------



## Blackout14 (Jul 2, 2016)

hypocrite said:


> well i'll openly tell you right now i have nothing to apologise for. but you're also right in to assume i didn't intent to come off rude, it wasn't rude at all. i'm dry--i have barbed words sometimes apparently. 'incredibly friendly' would apply to a lot of the people i've met, not these few lot hahaha but i don't mind i like them all the same!  i've dealt with much much worse. i already did acknowledge that i didn't have anything negative to say only truths and constructive criticism which is what is needed in any community of all branches. i have a feeling not a single person here has read the stuff i've typed before replying :x but i'm glad you can relate man, that's cool.
> 
> 
> on that note here's that picture of the modded tank i made today, i made 2 10gals the same way but the other ones plexi isnt drilled or cut i'm considering doing it different than this one:
> ...


I have been know to have a dry personality as well but being in a high end sales environment for so long have forced me to alter my personality to try to be likable which why I understood what your initial post ment.  From their everything went to crap lol.  The enclosure looks nice though post some pics in your other thread

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vanessa (Jul 2, 2016)

Bruce Carr is in Surrey BC. His website is http://www.arachnophiliacs.com/. He attends a lot of shows and expos and has been in this hobby for many, many years. His prices are usually a bit higher than TarCan, but not shipping them from Montreal from TarCan will even out the cost.
Bruce is an approachable guy who will be more than willing to answer your questions. However, basing your decision entirely on a tarantula's feeding response is not reasonable. As others have pointed out - many factors drive how they respond to being fed and each individual will react differently at different times.
What is far more reasonable to consider is your experience level, your ability to provide the proper enclosure and to maintain it, the other animals and people who live in your home and next door, and whether or not you have done the necessary (and not just the minimum) research on their requirements. If you want an aggressive feeding response then don't overfeed your tarantula and it will react more aggressively to food. Adults should not be overfed anyway.
You need to listen to the advice of every person who has taken the time to give their advice. Regardless of the way that they have presented their advice - you need to consider it. Pushing back because you don't like what they have to say is not a reasonable response and you will lose out on the sound and experienced advice that you have been given.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## hypocrite (Jul 2, 2016)

Blackout14 said:


> I have been know to have a dry personality as well but being in a high end sales environment for so long have forced me to alter my personality to try to be likable which why I understood what your initial post ment.  From their everything went to crap lol.  The enclosure looks nice though post some pics in your other thread


hahahahaha i thought the same thing "oh god the inability to read is upon uz" train-wreck from then on lol


----------



## Toxoderidae (Jul 2, 2016)

hypocrite said:


> added: if i did get defensive and didnt take suggestive criticism like i've been accused, i wouldn't have dropped everything i was doing today and spent the entire day figuring out how to best house my Ts.
> 
> to the 13 year old you can put that in your juice box and suck it.


Wow man, that's great. Also great how you took age as a factor and used that as a way to judge me. "I'm not a rude person and I never mean to be"

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Blackout14 (Jul 2, 2016)

hypocrite said:


> added: if i did get defensive and didnt take suggestive criticism like i've been accused, i wouldn't have dropped everything i was doing today and spent the entire day figuring out how to best house my Ts.
> 
> to the 13 year old you can put that in your juice box and suck it.


Glad you took the criticism!  The last part though I know you mean as humor but that style of humor doesn't always bode well in a text only environment so those kinds of comments can cause issues sometimes.  Just trying to help you out bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hypocrite (Jul 2, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Wow man, that's great. Also great how you took age as a factor and used that as a way to judge me. "I'm not a rude person and I never mean to be"


it was a joke kiddo... ffs lmao


----------



## hypocrite (Jul 2, 2016)

Blackout14 said:


> Glad you took the criticism!  The last part though I know you mean as humor but that style of humor doesn't always bode well in a text only environment so those kinds of comments can cause issues sometimes.  Just trying to help you out bud


^^^lol if only everyone was socially intact as you, i feel like a lot of socially ineptness is lurkin


----------



## Blackout14 (Jul 2, 2016)

^^see issues Hahahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## hypocrite (Jul 2, 2016)

Blackout14 said:


> ^^see issues Hahahaha


the great thing about being alive is i do not have to modify or fix my way of speaking for anyone that is tone-deaf 

the other great thing is finding out feathered pillows also use internet forums too lol


----------



## Blackout14 (Jul 2, 2016)

hypocrite said:


> ^^^lol if only everyone was socially intact as you, i feel like a lot of socially ineptness is lurkin


Nah I just understand you is all.  We have a strange way of communicating I also went to school for network engineering so am a fellow nerd.  Everyone here is great and they do read but from another point of view what I know as humor not everyone else can see it especially in text.  Ask my wife I get yelled at everyday for things I think are funny and her not so much

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## hypocrite (Jul 2, 2016)

*shrugs* as a parting gift to this dead thread though lol 

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=put that in your juice box and suck it!!

to the one that felt slighted as if it was based off his age :x


----------



## Toxoderidae (Jul 2, 2016)

hypocrite said:


> *shrugs* as a parting gift to this dead thread though lol
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=put that in your juice box and suck it!!
> 
> to the one that felt slighted as if it was based off his age :x


Shame I've never heard that.


----------



## hypocrite (Jul 2, 2016)

you're 12 of course you haven't i make two of you and you assumed i didnt know how a forum worked LOL


----------



## Toxoderidae (Jul 2, 2016)

hypocrite said:


> you're 12 of course you haven't i make two of you and you assumed i didnt know how a forum worked LOL


That made no sense. At all. I didn't assume you lacked the ability to use a forum, I simply took what I saw and made a judgement, exactly as you've been doing. I'm 13, about to be 14 thanks, and yeah, I don't understand rarely used phrases.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## hypocrite (Jul 2, 2016)

*FACEPALMS*

dude, lighten up. you're so young and so miserably out of touch with what's going on around you. if you can't read what i said and make sense of it, perhaps don't assume off the rip that it's the other users fault.

time to go watch an R rated movie have fun featherpillow

About 786,000 results (0.56 seconds) *rarely used*


when i come back i'm sure you'll still be trying to fite with all da mite and stuff but i wasnt interested earlier and surely won't be interested later. have a nice sleep when you do. bed times and such  (jokes are skrong with this one)


----------



## Toxoderidae (Jul 2, 2016)

hypocrite said:


> *FACEPALMS*
> 
> dude, lighten up. you're so young and so miserably out of touch with what's going on around you. if you can't read what i said and make sense of it, perhaps don't assume off the rip that it's the other users fault.
> 
> ...


Maybe because it annotates with fighting games? A genre I don't enjoy playing. Yeah, I am out of touch with what's going on. I recently learned of this music.ly. But hey, as long as you decide to be a tool, all is well. I don't give a damn if you're joking, because you're one godawful joker. Like, I think I have stage IV cancer now. You're almost as bad a furry. I looked up the Dewoitine D.521 and got About 24,500,000 results (0.47 seconds) Despite it being almost unheard of to most people. You ever hear of a D.521 yourself?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Venom1080 (Jul 2, 2016)

well, at least he didnt go to insults and utter arrogance and blatant ignorance like some other members here when disagreed with. props for that, hypocrite.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## hypocrite (Jul 2, 2016)

I don't think cancer jokes was the right route to go to support your attempted point. I don't play fighting games either, I'm glad you thought urbandictionary was the holy bible of accuracy. anyway, to that movie and not fite of all mite


----------



## hypocrite (Jul 2, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> well, at least he didnt go to insults and utter arrogance and blatant ignorance like some other members here when disagreed with. props for that, hypocrite.


i'm 23 and a grown ass man i don't do that hehe <3 thank you sir/madam

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (Jul 2, 2016)

hypocrite said:


> I don't think cancer jokes was the right route to go to support your attempted point. I don't play fighting games either, I'm glad you thought urbandictionary was the holy bible of accuracy. anyway, to that movie and not fite of all mite


Cancer jokes are the new thing. Especially when dealing with people who decide most other types of "humor" are fit. As I stated already, it's a phrase I've never heard of, and the connotation it was in was fighting games, so that was the only background I had.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (Jul 2, 2016)

Still didn't answer my question I see. Double standards, or you putting it down to some BS reason you're going to give?


----------



## hypocrite (Jul 2, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Cancer jokes are the new thing. Especially when dealing with people who decide most other types of "humor" are fit. As I stated already, it's a phrase I've never heard of, and the connotation it was in was fighting games, so that was the only background I had.


Kids say the darnedest things

I'm watching the red dragon and barely paying attention to you talking from a phone if you feel neglected in responses you should provide better company for conversation honestly

whats there to talk about? you went from fighting games to flight sims and i have no bloody clue where you're trying to pull this but it's tired and boring and your genius is certainly showing patrick star.


----------



## Blackout14 (Jul 2, 2016)

hypocrite said:


> i'm 23 and a grown ass man i don't do that hehe <3 thank you sir/madam


23 ain't grown . Call me when your 33 and tell me how you wish you were 23

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## hypocrite (Jul 2, 2016)

Blackout14 said:


> 23 ain't grown . Call me when your 33 and tell me how you wish you were 23


OH GOFSDBFDBFDNFGD GOD NO PLEASE IT KEEPS GOING AFTER 16 NO ONE TOLD ME, IM MAD... LIVID MAN. LIVID.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (Jul 2, 2016)

hypocrite said:


> Kids say the darnedest things
> 
> I'm watching the red dragon and barely paying attention to you talking from a phone if you feel neglected in responses you should provide better company for conversation honestly
> 
> whats there to talk about? you went from fighting games to flight sims and i have no bloody clue where you're trying to pull this but it's tired and boring and your genius is certainly showing patrick star.


You scream "I'm different I swear" "All kids are dumb"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## hypocrite (Jul 2, 2016)

i have a feeling each of his replies seemed better before hitting post lol. DIS IS GONNA BE CRIPPLING.
what they think it is ||| what it actually looks like XD


----------



## Blackout14 (Jul 2, 2016)

hypocrite said:


> OH GOFSDBFDBFDNFGD GOD NO PLEASE IT KEEPS GOING AFTER 16 NO ONE TOLD ME, IM MAD... LIVID MAN. LIVID.


Yep put away the sippie cup it's all
Downhill after 25


----------



## hypocrite (Jul 2, 2016)

Blackout14 said:


> Yep put away the sippie cup it's all
> Downhill after 25


bollocks its been downhill since bills guy lol

bills & responsibility


----------



## Blackout14 (Jul 2, 2016)

hypocrite said:


> bollocks its been downhill since bills guy lol


Well yea only more to come

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## hypocrite (Jul 2, 2016)

Blackout14 said:


> Well yea only more to come


you're depressing me stop it :roflmfao:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mandiblehead (Jul 2, 2016)

Ok everyone. Back to Ts now.   Cold. I think that was a great point you made I overlooked. about the opening gates causing substrate problems  I would have learned the hardway had value village not already sold it me reading that after I got back.    I just done alot of reading here  need to work in the AM.  Was an entertaining read though.  ...    hahahaha     But It is good to see who really is giving the info here. 13 year olds and whatnot. not to say it is not good advice theres been some good points from everyone. Cold I also thoght you made a good point about them feeling lik e there in there burrow and lifting the lid making them feel exposed when they want there seclusion .  the exposure feeling they get. you and others have some great points on things

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crlovel (Jul 2, 2016)

viper69 said:


> Get a plant.


This. I was going to suggest a goldfish, but this is much better.

You folks do know you're being trolled, right?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Award 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Jul 2, 2016)

Mandiblehead said:


> Ok everyone. Back to Ts now.   Cold. I think that was a great point you made I overlooked. about the opening gates causing Istrate problems  I would have learned the hardway had value village not already sold it me reading that after I got back.    I just done alot of reading here  need to work in the AM.  Was an entertaining read though.  ...    hahahaha     But It is good to see who really is giving the info here. 13 year olds and whatnot. not to say its bad advice. Cold I also thoght you made a good point about them feeling lik e there in there burrow and lifting the lid making them feel exposed when they want there seclusion .  the exposure feeling they get. you and others have some great points on things


Actually, the 13year old is quite
Knowledgeable about tarantula, and is willing to share. You are in
no position at all to question his knowledge at ALL, given your history with T's. A lot of people have been giving advice, him included.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Love 1


----------



## Mandiblehead (Jul 2, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> Actually, the 13year old is quite
> Knowledgeable about tarantula, and is willing to share. You are in
> no position at all to question his knowledge at ALL, given your history with T's. A lot of people have been giving advice, him included.


I acknowledged he gave some good advice. I didnt mean to sound bad I was just trying to get back on topic.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Blackout14 (Jul 2, 2016)

When done in a snarky way it loses its meaning.  "it's good to see who giving advice 13 year olds and what not" that's snarky why does it even matter how old he is his advice was sound good advice but for whatever reason people keep wanting to bring up age and are still what I would consider kids.  No need to even bring it up.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## hypocrite (Jul 2, 2016)

Blackout14 said:


> When done in a snarky way it loses its meaning.  "it's good to see who giving advice 13 year olds and what not" that's snarky why does it even matter how old he is his advice was sound good advice but for whatever reason people keep wanting to bring up age and are still what I would consider kids.  No need to even bring it up.


it may help if it wasn't actually a noticeable flaw, i have screenshots of honourable mentions, could do a top 10 or something :X

if anything, anyone here could look at the dude being 'snarky' and childish both in the same and draw any conclusion. with minimal brain effort.


----------



## Mandiblehead (Jul 2, 2016)

I' dis have a few beer lastnight haha I gues I couldev chose my words more carefully. I didn't mean to come off that way sorry.


----------



## viper69 (Jul 2, 2016)

Mandiblehead said:


> I' dis have a few beer lastnight haha I gues I couldev chose my words more carefully. I didn't mean to come off that way sorry.



There's a lot of adults on this forum who behave and give worse advice than some of our youngest members.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Andrea82 (Jul 2, 2016)

Mandiblehead said:


> I' dis have a few beer lastnight haha I gues I couldev chose my words more carefully. I didn't mean to come off that way sorry.


Reading your post, it looks to me you still are drunk...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Mandiblehead (Jul 2, 2016)

Well ....   I was on my phone and hung over that can kind of count


----------



## Mandiblehead (Jul 2, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Skittish means easily spooked or frightened, jumpy, jittery or high strung....you couldn't look that up, its a pretty common word.
> 
> First, no one said no urticans ever...in a year or two when you've learned some things and re-gained your confidence in your husbandry, it would be a welcome addition, just not right now.
> 
> ...


I wewnt to have a look at him today The girl couldnt find him but she said he was in there and likes to hide alot cause her burrows. she said he was small. like  little small. she shweed me by sizing her fingers to about the size of a quarter .  I said Id be interested in him if hes in there, she gave me a look.  I said I mean in case he sold already.  89.00 seems expencive though. I like that hes small thogh as I can keep a pretty good idea of how old he gets /is.  she said hes in there though and he burrows and dont see it often.   Thats a bad thing I like seeing them.  i mean im not going to dig him out to look at him.  but exactly how much time does he spend in there ?


----------



## Mandiblehead (Jul 2, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> lol little much even for a female B albo, i wouldnt go for it. you can buy slings from TC for 10 each. also, where are you in Canada? Ontario by any chance? i might be able to send you a curlie.. i think albiceps looks much better, id go for that IMO.


U know what ?  I agree Albiceps are the artwork of God  ( next to pretty women which is very great work . )       I live on Vancouver Island British Columbia.  I like both those spiders.  mabey ill end up with both of them haha. albiceps is prettier. CUrly is cool though.  Albiceps is like a really hot girl and curly is like a tough biker that reeks of coolness


----------



## cold blood (Jul 2, 2016)

Mandiblehead said:


> I wewnt to have a look at him today The girl couldnt find him but she said he was in there and likes to hide alot cause her burrows. she said he was small. like  little small. she shweed me by sizing her fingers to about the size of a quarter .  I said Id be interested in him if hes in there, she gave me a look.  I said I mean in case he sold already.  89.00 seems expencive though. I like that hes small thogh as I can keep a pretty good idea of how old he gets /is.  she said hes in there though and he burrows and dont see it often.   Thats a bad thing I like seeing them.  i mean im not going to dig him out to look at him.  but exactly how much time does he spend in there ?


I assume its the albiceps you are referring to.   If so, back away and don't turn back.   1.  That's very expensive for a sling, I would not pay more than $50 for a sling, and even that would be stretching it, tarantulacanada generally has decent prices on albiceps slings if I recall from the last times I read their pricelist.  2.  As I said, when small, they can be absolutely terrible eaters and painfully slow growers, neither is what you want, or need...as this slow growth will keep it a vulnerable sling for longer than you might anticipate.  3. being so small, it will burrow and hide a lot, probably for years before gaining enough size and confidence to be out regularly.


You want an adult or at least a juvenile, age isn't something to worry about.

Curlies may lack the wow of an albiceps, but they're pretty unique and good looking, too...an under rated looking t IMO.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mandiblehead (Jul 2, 2016)

crlovel said:


> This. I was going to suggest a goldfish, but this is much better.
> 
> You folks do know you're being trolled, right?


How bout a plant IN my T. tank.  a real one.   a venus fly trap ?     Just kidding dont jump on me for that.   I love those things though   My last one lasted nearly two years


----------



## cold blood (Jul 2, 2016)

Mandiblehead said:


> How bout a plant IN my T. tank.  a real one.   a venus fly trap ?     Just kidding dont jump on me for that.   I love those things though   My last one lasted nearly two years


fly traps are cool, I've always wanted one as well.

But putting in live plants only serves to needlessly complicate things, just stick to plastic plants.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## louise f (Jul 2, 2016)

cold blood said:


> just stick to plastic plants.


Plastic plants are the best IMO. Easy and simple.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Venom1080 (Jul 2, 2016)

Mandiblehead said:


> U know what ?  I agree Albiceps are the artwork of God  ( next to pretty women which is very great work . )       I live on Vancouver Island British Columbia.  I like both those spiders.  mabey ill end up with both of them haha. albiceps is prettier. CUrly is cool though.  Albiceps is like a really hot girl and curly is like a tough biker that reeks of coolness


haha yeah. 89s a pretty stupid price for anything under 5". maybe a adult female would go for 100 or so. check out arachnophiliacs, theyll have something. and their a helluva lot closer to you than TC.


----------



## Mandiblehead (Jul 2, 2016)

cold blood said:


> fly traps are cool, I've always wanted one as well.
> 
> But putting in live plants only serves to needlessly complicate things, just stick to plastic plants.


Agreed. I looked into that when I first got that little fella  actually it was this forum recomending not nessesarily against it, but that it complicates things more and research and whatnot must be done.    I get them every year !  theres gettoing expensive i  really should get into the fly trap buis.


----------



## Mandiblehead (Jul 2, 2016)

louise f said:


> Plastic plants are the best IMO. Easy and simple.


I emailed them

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Trenor (Jul 2, 2016)

Mandiblehead said:


> a venus fly trap ?


Live plants in a enclosure makes it harder then plastic. A Venus Fly Trap is rough all on its own. Any kind of fertilizer will kill it and it is very prone to dying when even the smallest conditions are not met. If you have to go live plant pick something a lot more forgiving then one of these.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mandiblehead (Jul 3, 2016)

im not putting a venus fly trap in there thats just be bad news. thats a whole different thing I do.


----------



## Andrea82 (Jul 3, 2016)

89 dollars is ridiculous even for Canada. Why are you so focussed on that shop? You keep going back to that place, why?? Is the owner hot or something?
That shop is bad news. Ridiculous prices, poor advice, no knowledge of scientific names. Don't buy there. Just look in the classifieds on here or go to the sites people have mentioned.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mandiblehead (Jul 3, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> 89 dollars is ridiculous even for Canada. Why are you so focussed on that shop? You keep going back to that place, why?? Is the owner hot or something?
> That shop is bad news. Ridiculous prices, poor advice, no knowledge of scientific names. Don't buy there. Just look in the classifieds on here or go to the sites people have mentioned.


I have no problem ordering from the sites u recomended. and the no scientific name is a different shop. these people have been ok with me in the passed.  One girl is knowledable seemingly anyway haha.  if I order off the net Ill save like 5.00   they have a 35.00 flat rate for shipping. the alpicelps is 50. ( at least it looks like one )  + 35.  and Id rather get a baby one so I know its age.  im not being stubborn   but to save 5.00 and impatiantly wait ?   I can save money on say a curlyhair though.  ( an albo. ) see these are my choices, they end overseas and said is a 35.00 flat rate.  they can send 100 of them for 35, so Ill save money if I baught more then 1. Im not sureI have proper means for more then one though,  need another tank and whatnot. dividers are not recomended . there are some good deal though.  Oh and the bohemei on here they call a bloodleg so I see where the confusion came from. but 89. for a baby is alot. but lie i said Id save like 5.00 and have to wait. for it


----------



## Mandiblehead (Jul 4, 2016)

So you guys think its in there or that it escaped ? or even a T enthusiast that works there stole it.     Or are they just very good hiders and its possible she actually didnt find it ?


----------



## Blackout14 (Jul 4, 2016)

Mandiblehead said:


> So you guys think its in there or that it escaped ? or even a T enthusiast that works there stole it.     Or are they just very good hiders and its possible she actually didnt find it ?


Possible it's dead..when slings die and shrivel they are really hard to find I had a few at my local shop I wanted to buy only to empty the coal at the shop and find nothing


----------



## Mandiblehead (Jul 4, 2016)

awwe


----------



## Blackout14 (Jul 4, 2016)

Mandiblehead said:


> awwe


It happens sometimes I had one of my b smithie slings molt and never harden a few weeks ago it's why I bought 3 with hopes I get one to adulthood and it's a female I always wanted one and they are much cheaper as slings.  I can wait

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mandiblehead (Jul 4, 2016)

Blackout14 said:


> It happens sometimes I had one of my b smithie slings molt and never harden a few weeks ago it's why I bought 3 with hopes I get one to adulthood and it's a female I always wanted one and they are much cheaper as slings.  I can wait


Ya I like slings better also. NOt so much better but I like how you have a good Idea how old it gets, And I think is cool to watch them grow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mandiblehead (Jul 4, 2016)

Ok I know alot of you are instantly possibly going to say no right off the bat,  ( well I suspect so )   Anyway.  Feeding your Tarantula.  pet stores make alot selling crickets, mealworms, other foods for peoples pets.  Good consistent revenue.  Especially if no one feeds them insects caught.   I know not to feed them from your  yard, risk of them getting a local bug sickness or whatever.or not to feed them from your yard because of pesticides.   But.  Really if there was a sickness going around or area ( in bugworld )   would they not just get it from the air/atmosphere?  would we not bring it on on our clothing ?  If we go to japan we get get a shot for whatever they have so we dont get it right ?  we breathe it in. but we can eat sushi no problem, or eat vegtables from mexico no problem.  so would it be ok to diversify a diet and perhaps go to a forrest, look under a log and get earwigs, woodbugs and what have you ?  ones that your confident have not been around a pesticide ?    woodbugs I dont think travel too far. or things like that ? THis isnt an argument. Its been an ongoing wonder of myn for a long time.  if they caught a .......  bug.    arnt they just as likely to catch it off of us because we walk around outside ?


----------



## Venom1080 (Jul 4, 2016)

Mandiblehead said:


> Ok I know alot of you are instantly possibly going to say no right off the bat,  ( well I suspect so )   Anyway.  Feeding your Tarantula.  pet stores make alot selling crickets, mealworms, other foods for peoples pets.  Good consistent revenue.  Especially if no one feeds them insects caught.   I know not to feed them from your  yard, risk of them getting a local bug sickness or whatever.or not to feed them from your yard because of pesticides.   But.  Really if there was a sickness going around or area ( in bugworld )   would they not just get it from the air/atmosphere?  would we not bring it on on our clothing ?  If we go to japan we get get a shot for whatever they have so we dont get it right ?  we breathe it in. but we can eat sushi no problem, or eat vegtables from mexico no problem.  so would it be ok to diversify a diet and perhaps go to a forrest, look under a log and get earwigs, woodbugs and what have you ?  ones that your confident have not been around a pesticide ?    woodbugs I dont think travel too far. or things like that ? THis isnt an argument. Its been an ongoing wonder of myn for a long time.  if they caught a .......  bug.    arnt they just as likely to catch it off of us because we walk around outside ?


lol its just cuz of pesticides, i feed wild caught moths as theres no spraying where i live for miles. breeding your own food is a pain in the ass.


----------



## Blackout14 (Jul 4, 2016)

Mandiblehead said:


> Ok I know alot of you are instantly possibly going to say no right off the bat,  ( well I suspect so )   Anyway.  Feeding your Tarantula.  pet stores make alot selling crickets, mealworms, other foods for peoples pets.  Good consistent revenue.  Especially if no one feeds them insects caught.   I know not to feed them from your  yard, risk of them getting a local bug sickness or whatever.or not to feed them from your yard because of pesticides.   But.  Really if there was a sickness going around or area ( in bugworld )   would they not just get it from the air/atmosphere?  would we not bring it on on our clothing ?  If we go to japan we get get a shot for whatever they have so we dont get it right ?  we breathe it in. but we can eat sushi no problem, or eat vegtables from mexico no problem.  so would it be ok to diversify a diet and perhaps go to a forrest, look under a log and get earwigs, woodbugs and what have you ?  ones that your confident have not been around a pesticide ?    woodbugs I dont think travel too far. or things like that ? THis isnt an argument. Its been an ongoing wonder of myn for a long time.  if they caught a .......  bug.    arnt they just as likely to catch it off of us because we walk around outside ?


The only problem around here is they literally spray the lakes for mosquitos the fields for bugs all
Done by plan so I won't use anything from outside anymore since it's pretty much everywere.  Sucks but unfurtunatly in the us you can't tell what had and what hasn't been sprayed they have been spraying our state parks and woods with pesticide for years


----------



## Mandiblehead (Jul 4, 2016)

oh really eh.  Ya not where I live.  mabey in some areas like on a farm.  But I go fishing alot and its forrest.  nothngs touched there. I  htink im good if I go under a log.  or feed him earwigs.  I hate earwigs. Ive always wanted to feed him those rather then flush them  but previously I been advised not to in the passed.   but I also think profits might have been behind it people buy hundreds of crickets at a time


----------



## Blackout14 (Jul 4, 2016)

You'd be suprised they spray by planes hundreds of feet up in the us.  A lot of if unfurtunatly has had some effect from pesticides state forest or not


----------



## Mandiblehead (Jul 5, 2016)

Blackout14 said:


> You'd be suprised they spray by planes hundreds of feet up in the us.  A lot of if unfurtunatly has had some effect from pesticides state forest or not


Ya Ive heard of that. im not sure they do it that route where I live.  They use something else I forget what they call it.  it makes the trees kind of brown/rust looking and most smaller plants die off . Not that I dont think bugs could travel through it and survive and be unhealthy. but I think im prety safe with woodbugs and earwigs as there not really travellers like ants or grasshoppers.


----------



## Trenor (Jul 5, 2016)

IMO it's easy to raise your own feeders or they are cheep to buy. A lot of people don't spray here but some do. Moths and other bugs can travel a lot farther then people think. It's really not worth risking my tarantulas by feeding wild caught when I have 1000s of feeders in my roach bin. My tarantulas are worth more to me then that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mandiblehead (Jul 5, 2016)

I went to dollar store today what they had for a sling keeper. Thinking Mason jar or cricket keeper.  Then I found a three gallon fish bowl but sat at a 45 degree with a lid. ( Cookie jar ).  Then I went to see if I could find mason lid there as it was thin plastic.  And I stumbled on this and was like Yaaa!    I got exited and put some Coco husk in before I took the pic.  It will be mixed with plantation soil.  It's absorbing water in the pic. Probly won't be that high.  Just letn it absorb the water for now then I'll take a few inches out. Give or take. I was just about to drill holes in it for cross vents.  But when I went to take the lid out......   look closely.


----------



## Mandiblehead (Jul 5, 2016)

accidently sent twice I deleted this one but I couldnt do it
ignore this reply haha


----------



## Mandiblehead (Jul 5, 2016)

She said he's in there.  Went again earlier today .   She said he's about the size of a quarter    so what you guys think ? Good temp cage till he gets bigger ?   The husk will be mixed with plantation soil without ferts in it.  Mabey vermiculate whhich is small white peices of foam that help hold humidity


----------

